# Changed my mind on AG vinyl and rubber care



## ftoed (Apr 16, 2013)

Just wanted to post something on AG Vinyl and rubber care as I know from reading through some posts that a few people were in the same camp as me on this one.

I bought some a few months ago , used it and straight away thought oh no! What have I done, far too greasy and shiney, off it went to the shelf.

Well the last couple of weeks I've been giving it another go and I have to say I've changed my mind I love it now! Spray on the microfibre..not too much, work it into the dash, leave it for 10 seconds, and buff. Doing it this way I've found it keeps the Matt factory look and darkens it slightly making it look like new. I know it giving me better protection than my usual quick interior detailer and it smells very fresh and nice too.

I don't know if maybe I was using it wrong before but using it as I mentioned above, I now think it's an excellent product. So maybe give it another go if you were thinking the same as me before.

Ed


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Yes, thats the way VRC works; spray and immediate buff for a matt finish - or spray and leave it to dry for a high gloss finish.


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

I have found I get oil like marks on the paint under the trim after rain when I use it on the outside


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Rob74 said:


> I have found I get oil like marks on the paint under the trim after rain when I use it on the outside


 As far as I know, its intended for interior use only. For exterior use, I use AG bumper and trim gel.

I have found that products which are intended for exterior use will streak after rain if there is any residue left after application; the trick is to use a tiny amount and work it in with a little pressure to avoid any left sitting on the surface and then streaking after rain.

One of the better external products I have got is a spray bottle of Scholl Concept Blu Tire & Vinyl, which I got from Shinerama a while back before they went bust - it leaves a good finish and is reasonably weather resistant.


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

I was told it was for in & outside but after using twice on the mirrors using very little & also lots I think you could be right about the interior only although I found it rubs off very quickly on door trim.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I can definitely recommend AG Bumper and Trim Gel for any external rubber or plastic surface, tho as I said in the earlier post, the trick is to use a tiny amount and work it well in.

I get a cheap yellow car wash sponge and quarter it with a pair of kitchen scissors, then cut one of the quarters down again into four small cubes, which give you a tiny applicator that you can pinch between thumb and forefinger.

They work very well for dragging a tiny amount of product along door trims and round mirror edges / surrounds and this way you can use some pressure to work it well in.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

I have been using it on my rubber door seals and they are looking really good.... 

Only brought it on a whim whilst in halfords getting some AG leather stuff:thumb:


----------



## mwad (Mar 4, 2011)

Pittsy said:


> I have been using it on my rubber door seals and they are looking really good....
> 
> Only brought it on a whim whilst in halfords getting some AG leather stuff:thumb:


I use it on my door seals too


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

*Newbie Thanks*

Hi,

I'm new to most of these detailing goodies and am reading and learning every day. 

I've used some of this I had in the shed and now I know why it's gone really shiny 

If I go over it again and buff off can I get back to matte (or just an enthusiastic buffing?) or do I need a different product? If so, what?

Thanks,

Andy


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

ftoed said:


> Just wanted to post something on AG Vinyl and rubber care as I know from reading through some posts that a few people were in the same camp as me on this one.
> 
> I bought some a few months ago , used it and straight away thought oh no! What have I done, far too greasy and shiney, off it went to the shelf.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting your thoughts.

It is great to hear that you have found the best finish for you.

We spend an incredible amount of time at Autoglym ensuring we get all of this important information onto our labels. I know instructions can sometimes be seen as optional, but from our point of view, everything that needs to be done to get the best possible result (or results in this case) will be clearly stated on the back label.

We recently reviewed them all and made sure the test wasn't overly long, so there is even less to read now. Things like how to use Vinyl & Rubber Care to get a high or low sheen have been on the instructions for years.

In summary, if you don't like the way one of our products is working, take a look at the back label as the answer is often there :thumb:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Personally, I find it attracts too much dust for the interior, which, because of my job, inside gets cleaned everyday, therefore I use Interior Cleaner.

On the engine bay, wheel arches, and as a tyre dressing, VRC is superb.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

I use it for arches and engine bays. Its also great for dressing the front tyre on the Reliant with it being a spray


----------



## Dingo2002 (Apr 4, 2007)

I've used AG VRC for years for interior dressing. I despise shiny dashboards but as people have said, spray and then buff and it gives a lovely matt finish and a pleasant smell to interiors. 

I tend to use PERL on the exterior black plastics as it does "bleed" less following rain and also lasts longer but on tyres, if I need a quick dressing, I spray on AG VRC and simply let it sit. It leaves a great finish is stupidly easy to apply and if tyres have been cleaned and degreased properly beforehand with good strong APC the finish can last for 2 weeks in the right weather. And you only need to apply it liberally to. Don't like a shiny finish, only let it sit for a minute or two and buff. saves buying separate product for interior and tyres!

PS I also have Megs Endurance but given the UK weather tend to use the AG product as its just easier and to be fair lasts just as long.


----------

